# Choking feeling



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Lately I get that feeling like when something goes downthe wrong way when you swallow and you choke.It happens when I take pills or drink , it feels like I took a breath when I should not have. It is so scary, it actually feels like I cannot take a breath,there is no air. I have gerd and hernia,


----------



## 15758 (Feb 27, 2006)

Could be esophageal spasm. Egad, am I familiar with that. Mine occurs 24 hours a day. For me, I feel like I have a blockage in my throat, or like I'm right smack dab in the middle of throwing up, but nothing comes out. It's a painful choking feeling, and I always have little bits of food stuck in my throat when I swallow.


----------

